# editeur de mcd/mpd



## yohannmonnier (2 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je voudrai construire une base de données à partir d'un mcd, il existe des logiciels sur windows pour le faire, mais j'en ai trouvé aucun pour mac.


Ya t'il quelqu'un qui en connait un?

merci d'avance, Yohann


----------



## bga_O (28 Janvier 2009)

bon, ça fait plus de 6 mois... 

mais vu que j en cherche un :

c'est mort... sous mac pas de MCD possible... de l'UML difficilement...

bon courage 

si quelqu'un a des news...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

bga_O a dit:


> bon, ça fait plus de 6 mois...
> 
> mais vu que j en cherche un :
> 
> ...



J'ai un doute, là, je me demande si MCD signifie bien ce que je pense, et dans ce cas, que signifient MDP et UML ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2009)

bga_O a dit:


> bon, ça fait plus de 6 mois...



02/06/200*6 *> 28/01/200*9*


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Janvier 2009)

quand je bossais encore avec des développeurs  travaillant sur de  "l'orienté Objet"

- MCD => Modèle Conceptuel de Données  

- MDP => Markov Decision Process (Description d'un processus de décision)

- UML => Unified Modeling Language (Langage de modèlisation universel)

Tous ces acronymes désignent des méthodes et outils d'analyse dans le cadre d'un développement "Orienté Objet"; Java, C++ ...

Le dernier éditeur UML que nous avons utilisé : Rational Rose indépendant à l'époque racheté par IBM depuis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> quand je bossais encore avec des développeurs  travaillant sur de  "l'orienté Objet"
> 
> - MCD => Modèle Conceptuel de Données
> 
> ...



Bon, alors MCD voulait bien dire ce que je pensais, mais quand je développais "orienté objet" au moyen de L4G, les MCD, les outils pour les faire, c'était un cerveau, une main, une pointe bic et un bloc note. Sont confortables, les développeurs en "langages de bas niveau" ! 

Cela dit, c'est bien ce que je pensais au départ, encore un topic ouvert dans le mauvais forum. On déménage !


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors MCD voulait bien dire ce que je pensais, mais quand je développais "orienté objet" au moyen de L4G, les MCD, les outils pour les faire, c'était un cerveau, une main, une pointe bic et un bloc note. Sont confortables, les développeurs en "langages de bas niveau" !
> 
> Cela dit, c'est bien ce que je pensais au départ, encore un topic ouvert dans le mauvais forum. On déménage !



Ces outils sont assez utiles car ils permettent une standardisation des documents à condition, bien sur, qu'ils respectent la normalisation UML.


----------



## grumff (30 Janvier 2009)

Faut peut-être chercher un peu du côté des plug-ins Eclipse, mais faut pas être trop exigeant côté réactivité. Mais effectivement sur mac on manque sensiblement d'outils de ce genre. 

(ça sert aussi dans l'autre sens, à générer un MPD depuis une vieille base qu'a grossi un peu n'importe comment...)


----------



## toniodelaluna (31 Janvier 2009)

Pas d'outils de conversion directe MCD -> BDR, mais j'utilise avec bonheur AnalyseSI, destiné aux PC, mais qui fonctionne très bien en bin/jar avec Mac OSX (c'est du JAVA).
Le développement d'AnalyseSI est arrèté (voir http://analysesi.free.fr/) mais l'édition de graphiques et la correspondance SQL fonctionne bien.


----------



## tatouille (1 Février 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Faut peut-être chercher un peu du côté des plug-ins Eclipse, mais faut pas être trop exigeant côté réactivité. Mais effectivement sur mac on manque sensiblement d'outils de ce genre.
> 
> (ça sert aussi dans l'autre sens, à générer un MPD depuis une vieille base qu'a grossi un peu n'importe comment...)




oui mais quand tu dois colmater tu as besoin tout de meme de ta tete et d'un crayon, ces outils sont une aide pas une fin en soit, le probleme quand je recois des shemas UML a 70% il y a des conneries dedans car comme les gas ne connaissent pas bien (et hop je lie ca avec ca parce que dans ma tete c'est lie mais logiquement parlant c'est foirosse) tu recuperes des liasons debiles ou fausses


----------



## grumff (1 Février 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> oui mais quand tu dois colmater tu as besoin tout de meme de ta tete et d'un crayon, ces outils sont une aide pas une fin en soit, le probleme quand je recois des shemas UML a 70% il y a des conneries dedans car comme les gas ne connaissent pas bien (et hop je lie ca avec ca parce que dans ma tete c'est lie mais logiquement parlant c'est foirosse) tu recuperes des liasons debiles ou fausses



Oui en ce qui me concerne je suis assez branché papier/crayon aussi pour ce genre de choses, mais je réponds à la question.  Y'a bien poweramc qui m'a permit de rendre presque lisible le schéma de quelques grosses bases dégueulasses, mais c'était surtout dans l'autre sens donc. De toutes façons la plupart du temps la création de base de donnée ça relève avant tout du bon sens, et y'a beaucoup de choses que les outils ne peuvent pas faire tout seuls. J'ai beau avoir horreur d'écrire à la main, pour faire des schémas on n'a encore rien inventé d'aussi efficace que le papier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

grumff a dit:


> la création de base de donnée ça relève avant tout du bon sens, et y'a beaucoup de choses que les outils ne peuvent pas faire tout seuls. J'ai beau avoir horreur d'écrire à la main, pour faire des schémas on n'a encore rien inventé d'aussi efficace que le papier.



Vi ! Et pour réfléchir, on n'a pas encore fait mieux que la cervelle !


----------



## tatouille (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ! Et pour réfléchir, on n'a pas encore fait mieux que la cervelle !



on est d'accord je crois que c'est la premiere qualite a avoir, et c'est le pourquoi que quelqu'un te paye: faire avance le chimilimili


----------



## bga_O (21 Février 2009)

D'accord avec vous pour le crayon et la gomme... et surtout la cervelle...

mais avouez que c'est plus pratique d'utiliser un logiciel...

bon, j'abandonne... impossible de trouver un logiciel de modélisation, que ce soit pour un MCD ou pour des diagrammes UML sous os x... 

obligé d'installer un xp en virtuel... si c'est pas malheureux


----------



## toniodelaluna (21 Février 2009)

bga_O a dit:


> impossible de trouver un logiciel de modélisation, que ce soit pour un MCD ou pour des diagrammes UML sous os x



Pour UML, il existe des solutions :
<http://www.macupdate.com/search.php?keywords=uml>

J'ai testé Poseidon il y a quelques temps, je ne sais pas où ça en est maintenant, mais c'était pas terrible à l'époque...
Je ne connais pas les autres.


----------



## grumff (22 Février 2009)

Poseidon c'est un truc qu'on lance qu'une fois. C'est une daube. L'exemple type qui prouve que certaines choses ne doivent pas être faites en java... ou pas comme ça tout du moins. C'est d'une lenteur, d'un manque de réactivité, il pourra avoir toutes les fonctions imaginables, ça restera une daube.

bga : utiliser un logiciel, c'est bien quand ça te fait gagner du temps. Dans ce cas c'est pas toujours évident.


----------



## tatouille (22 Février 2009)

http://argouml.tigris.org/, c'est aussi moche la meme devrait pas etre ecrit en java


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2009)

bga_O a dit:


> bon, j'abandonne... impossible de trouver un logiciel de modélisation, que ce soit pour un MCD ou pour des diagrammes UML sous os x...


Pour la modélisation UML, bouml, pas plus beau que Poseidon, mais entièrement gratuit y compris les générateurs de code et bien moins bugé


----------



## Lapin Masqué (22 Février 2009)

Du côté des plugins Eclipse on a AmaterasUML (http://amateras.sourceforge.jp/cgi-bin/fswiki_en/wiki.cgi?page=AmaterasUML) qui est un excellent outil de dessin mais qui ne codera pas à votre place (il ne va pas créer les classes et les membres basiques de vos classes), et Omondo (http://www.eclipsedownload.com/) qui lui le fait mais est truffé de bugs graphiques et très lourd.

Et question réactivité c'est sûr c'est pas la panacée, peut-être qu'avec la version 3.5 tournant avec Cocoa on aura des améliorations mais j'en doute un peu quand même.

Sinon Papier&Crayon forever =')


----------

